# Ballast in the tires -- any downside?



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I just read a thread that discussed what ballast is best for tires. It appears Rim Guard is the answer.

But that raises the question, if I add ballast are there situations where I'll be sorry I did? Any time when a ballasted tire actually gets stuck more ... or conditions where the extra weight is a disadvantage? (Besides tire changes, of course)

Thanks!


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

more weight means more traction no mater wat the situation but ther is a point were nothing is going to help u have to use good judgement and not put your self in the situation were nothing would help other then a chain. What i wonder about is the extra rotating mass wat will it do to the diferential and the trans,clutch etc... I made tire chains for a gokart so i could drive in the winter but it turned out to be to much rotating mass and kept blowing the clutch. this is why i havent added wwf to my tires


----------



## guyross (Apr 2, 2009)

If you ever punture a rear ag tire that has water in it you get a good washing down. I know it helps with traction especially when turning ground. Another down side is getting stuck more easely in wet ground. I was told to never all water to the front tires. I really don't know why I just took the mans advice he has been selling tractors a long time.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

I suppose for a 2wd tractor fluid filled rears are faily common. Personally, I don't use it. Most likely a lot of fellows would have not made they're wives widows had they lost traction rather than having the tractor come up over them.

It seems as though we take a tractor too small, fill the tires, add wheel weights, hang weight on the front, put a loader on then hang counter balance out back. It is a wonder more tractors aren't standing on end with both the seat in the dirt to the rear and the radiator facing down too.

Seems to me that spinning a tire now and then would be easier on the drivetrain as a whole, easier on the soil, as far as compaction, and the life of your tractor would be extended.


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

I have an 8300 deere that has 90 gallons of solution in each front tire and 1000lbs. of suitcase weights hanging on the front of it. I had to put the weight on it to keep the front wheels on the ground when I lift my 1530 drill that joker is heavy when it is full of soybeans. On my rice ground if I hit a hole the front finds the bottom and and keeps on pulling. Ever since I put the ballast I haven't had any problems. Although being a rice farmer I have figured where my equipment can and cannot go, of course I learned this the hardway.


----------



## sevenn07 (Mar 18, 2010)

We run fluid in all of our tires except our two wheel drives. The fluid is a huge help. We run two 8300s, one 7800, and two four wheel drives. We also run it in our backhoe as well.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I run about 50 gallons of Rim Gard in my rear tires on my 4410 and that is no where near enough ballast weight for the FEL. I put an impliment such as a box blade or heavier weight impliment to add more ballast but sometimes even that is not enough. I don't lift a lot of really heavy stuff. I am talking about something like a scoop of wood chips or top soil. 

It may seem like and certainly is a lot of ballast weight but in actuality, all I am talking about is the minimum safe ballast weight to keep the greasey side safely facing down with normal/reasonable safe use.


----------

